# do you get along with the neighbor??



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i have TRIED but he makes it so HARD sometimes!!!:nutkick:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ive only talked to two of mine and one of them is an d*** head that lives across the road from me, he tries to act nice but hes not and very nosy and the type that thinks cause hes been here longer he can tell me what to do on my on place, therefore we dont see eye to eye, hes also the law calling type (not on me yet, but for others down the road for noise), . I live about 5 miles out of town and my road we live on dead ends and we all have 5-50 acres of land so you think that would be enough for people to keep to there own maters, but its not. The main reason we dont get along is the four wheelers, he told me one time that he was tired of hearing it and i needed to put a muffler on the brute cause it was all he could hear sitting on his patio when he was trying to enjoy the sounds of the nature. Ha!!! Its funny now but made me mad at the time!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I live on the corner of a 4 way stop, on 2 of the other corners are older retired people, they are super nice, always looking after my stuff while we are at work or any other time we aren't home. The other corner is an empty lot... the house next door is a rent house with a hispanic couple probly mid to late 30's... we aren't really buddy buddy with them, but we don't have any big probs with them, other than the fact that their kids play in our yard and the football gets too close to my truck sometimes... Don't know the people behind us... For the most part, we have pretty good neighbors...

I remember growing up, we had 3 wheelers, and I would get on mine and ride up and down the streets of the neighborhood, until I saw the sheriff pull into the neighborhood, then I'd bail off into the woods and wait until he left... the guy that always called the cops on me had a dirt track car, and every Saturday morning he would be outside reving up the engine real loud and annoying everyone, so I'd go do donuts in front of his driveway...


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

My neighbors are all crap so I dont wave or anything just keep too my self


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I get along with both of mine so far, which is great cause one is an older woman who likes too stop by and deliver goodies, and the other is a cop.... so kinda wanna stay on the good side of that one lol


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> I get along with both of mine so far, which is great cause one is an older woman who likes too stop by and deliver goodies, and the other is a cop.... so kinda wanna stay on the good side of that one lol


Old lady delivering goodies huh.....:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm pretty lucky I get along with the neighbors really well. On one side is mechanic so I can get help and borrow tools all the time. On the other side is a retired guy who is the type that keeps an eye out on the neighborhood during the day. Most of the people in the neighborhood are older so the place is pretty quiet. In fact during the warmer months it is like an old folks home next door because a few of the older guys hang out in the guys yard and talk about whatever it is old people talk about, diapers and prune juice I guess. The only problems we have are a couple of houses down some people moved in that tend to get a little rowdy; in fact the cops were called a few weeks ago because they were in the yard screaming at some guy bleedin like a stuck pig in the road. Most every one keeps an eye on that house now with 911 on speed dial. Actually I noticed that since that night more people have been out in there back yard target practicing, just to let em know that there are some places they would be smart to stay away from, at least that was my intention, LOL.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

My neighbors are pretty cool. Buddy next door has 3 bikes and SXS. The other works offshore and his old lady is cool. One across the street is a nice couple with one a couple of kids. They stay to their self. There is a rental down the street that has had some freaks in it from time to time. I've had run ins with them a couple of times but they got busted for selling weed so they don't live there anymore.....hmmmm wonder how that happened :saevilw:. Nice having a cousin who is a Lieutenant on the local police force. Keeps the neighborhood nice and safe.


----------



## torque (Mar 24, 2010)

All of my neighbors are good expect for one group but i went to school with there oldest son. He stayed in trouble then, cops know them by first name. We did have a registered sex offender liven down the road but he disapeared along with his trashy wife and 9 kids.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

we get along with most of our neighbors caddy corner from us is an older lady real nice and keeps to herself one side next door is an older couple that are kinda nosey but let you know if anything goes on during the day across the street is an older couple that are awesome will help out anyone and are just super nice but then there's that one neighbor thats just ugh lol i'm gonna draw you guys a picture of their yard ok we live in a small town off of a bigger city so mostly retired ppl and working class live around where i do but we have the estate neighborhoods that where the rich live lol well our one neighbors have a pole barn made out of used materials that he didn't both to clean before he put it up so it's perminately stained dirty then he built that pole barn around an older garage didn't both to tear it down lol well they have about 4 broken down vehicles on their property and two campers that are from late 70s that show their age and to top it all off in they're back yard (it backs up to a street so everyone sees it) they have an old toliet that they now use as a flower pot lol so you have all nice houses and ppl who care how it looks then them lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im putting a fence up because he has 5 little dogs he dont take care of. all they do is bark the SECOND i open my door to go outside. ive tried to be nice and ask to get them under control, yeah....thats all she wrote. it went down hill from there.
anyways, i got my property surveyed and left a FT from the edge of the line. he decided to move to FL but since he left his JUNK all over the yard it was still a great idea to put up the fence. 
so today im putting up the fence when his brother pulls up, hops out of the truck and says, :stupid question but that property line looks crooked". he never said who he was but i could tell just by looking at him. i told him it was done by a survey'er and thats how he did it. it WASNT crooked but he incisited it was. then he said, it better be right because if its not his brother is gonna be mad and take legal action. i said, well...thats what the police are for. he kept going on about how his "brother" is gonna be MAD that im putting a fence on MY property?? i told him to go to the court house and look it up if he thinks it not legit. he walked away and called me an aZZhole!
this guy is exactly like his brother and i thought i was rid of him....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm very lucky. The lady next to me on one side keeps an eye out for vagrants. Not only are most of the people in my 'hood ok w/ me riding the wheeler, but several of them ride w/ me! Ole RDWD is one of them. We all ride & hangout & BBQ & go to the river etc... It's a pretty awesome place. I do have renters on my other side that have kids that throw trash in or leave scooters in my yard but I told one neighbor that the next one I found I was gonna start keeping them... Lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive got good neighbors. a nice couple just moved in to the house on my left and the neighbors on the right are good people. he works for state police so his car is always parked 5 feet from my driveway. nice deterrent for theives.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Old lady delivering goodies huh.....:hititjackblackanim:


naa, would want THOSE goodies from the cutie a couple houses down, the one me and the roommates call campbells, cause she looks mm mmm GOOD lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

IN laws live about a hundred yards west of me, they never bother me. The neighbors to my east live a couple hundred yards from me and I really don't even know they're there. Across the street and about 1/4 mile down was a different story though. A middle aged couple with no kids would get out at any time of the day or night and cuss at each other like retired sailors, throw stuff, leave black marks on the road when they'd leave the house. Rumor is they were cooking meth and nobody's seen them in about 6 months.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

He'll no I don't even make contact after he called the cops on me for tuning the brute with out a muffler and the corvet


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ive got good neighbors. a nice couple just moved in to the house on my left and the neighbors on the right are good people. he works for state police so his car is always parked 5 feet from my driveway. nice deterrent for theives.


I like to think that, but my uncle is a retired sheriff and someone broke into his garage one day while his cruiser was in the driveway...


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

The lady across the street has a Dalmatian that I would like to shoot with the pellet gun through a small hole in my garage. It doesn't matter what time in the day it is she lets the dog out and it doesn't stop barking until she lets it in a half hour later, it drives my nuts!! Plus we have a pretty nice neighborhood and all you can see is dog crap all over the front yard because she doesn't clean it up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

GWNBrute said:


> The lady across the street has a Dalmatian that I would like to shoot with the pellet gun through a small hole in my garage. It doesn't matter what time in the day it is she lets the dog out and it doesn't stop barking until she lets it in a half hour later, it drives my nuts!! Plus we have a pretty nice neighborhood and all you can see is dog crap all over the front yard because she doesn't clean it up.


looooots of ways to make dogs stop barking....


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

There are indeed lots of ways to make a dog stop barking but really its not the dogs fault so why punish it for something that its owner has failed to do. Punish the owner instead! Like a BB inside their valve stem cap. a slow leak that cant be found!!!


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Bad dog gone good!*



Polaris425 said:


> looooots of ways to make dogs stop barking....


I have Amazing neighbors!!! But my neighbor on the left has a crazy German Shepard named "Puppy." Every once in a while he will bark ALL night. Last Halloween I was ready to kill it. I mean ALL night he barked and Barked AND BARKED!!! The next day I went to work dead tired. When I got there I notice that several of my students just couldn't keep their head up. After fishing for info I discovered that two of them had got treed by my neighbors dog. They had came to roll my yard walked from a friends house and was ambushed by Puppy. At three in the morning my neighbor had came out to see what was spooking him and found the two boy in his tree. Puppy wouldn't let them down and had destroyed two bags full of toilet paper and one of the kids cell phone. The boys had spent 3 hours up in an apple tree with no way of calling for help and sacred to death that the cops were going to put them in jail. 

Needless to say I love that dog now!
-Jason


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> There are indeed lots of ways to make a dog stop barking but really its not the dogs fault so why punish it for something that its owner has failed to do. Punish the owner instead! Like a BB inside their valve stem cap. a slow leak that cant be found!!!


Remind me to never pizz you off


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

my across the street nieghbor told me my truck was to loud leaving in the morning so i shot him and buried him in the back yard.. now i get along with all my nieghbors...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

In our community there are about 12 houses, dead end street......and for the most part I get along with just about all the whole street. Of course there's gotta be one or two that are just A-holes. Out of the 12 houses on this street...there's only 5 families that work, the others are retired. My wife and I call this one guy the warden. He seems to be the biggest PITA......HATES the wheelers, cant stand that were constantly coming and going up and down the road, KEEPS TRACK of when we come and go from our house, tries to regulate the 20 mph speed limit.....i'm telling you this guy is a JERK!! 
When we first moved in, he came over and introduced himself. Seemed that he was a pretty nice guy. The next week, he came over asking for our contact info cuz he said that "in case something happens while your not home, we can get in touch with you".....ok, not a problem right.......until one day I took one of the wheelers for a spin. He calls my wife at work, freaking out, cux i left the garage open and one of the bikes were gone. he was standing in my living room, telling my wife that it was not a good idea to leave the garage open while i was gone. needless to say, I gave that "warden" a good tongue lashing when i got back and found out what happened. I could not believe the nerve that guy had. now, 2 yrs later, we have all sorts of trouble out of this guy. EVERYTIME I ride down the street for a 'test run' or let the kids ride to an open field to ride a lil bit, he calls the cops on us. he has stopped me several times and notified me that my truck is too loud passing his house at 5am, when i go to work. In a kind return, I rack the pipes out now when I go in front of his house. Another thing that happened. Christmas day last year....we got the cops called to our house because there were too many cars at our house.........for gods sake we live in the cul du sac.....what the hell does this guy expect. he told the law that we were blocking traffic and refused to move the vehicles. Why do retired people have to screw with us working class citizens? Needless to say his neighbor isnt any better, so idk what the solution is, but i can assure you that either this is gonna stop or something drastic is gonna happen. 
we dont bother anyone down here, mind out business, go to work and come home. One of the major reasons we moved out here was because it was a dead end street with a cul da sac at the end.....and my house is right b4 you get to the HUGE ditch at the end of the road. It frustrates me just saying all this. what a PITA that guy is.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Instead of giving the dude a tongue lashing for calling because the garage was open and one machine missing, it may have been a good idea to thank him for his concern, but tell him it's not necessary. Sometimes it's good to have a Mrs. Cravitz on the street. Unfortunately, I think you peed him off. Now your in his sights and he's going to get you for every blade of grass that's leaning on the sidewalk. Good luck with that one.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

haha, be nice? yeah right! he was standin in dudes living room!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I agree, His house His rules, no bull


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

The neighbors beside us are nice. One gave me a summer job helping him mow yards and such, even will let go me fishing with him. The guy across the street is a cop and he is pretty cool. But there are two of them that can be a-holes about anything. The woman caddy-cornered thinks she is president of the non-existent neighborhood association. Tries to tell everybody what they need to do about their yard, house, and etc. Then there is the guy caddy-cornered behind us. The first time I ever met him he tried telling us that our new building was illegal and we needed to get rid of it, not to mention he was cussin at me the whole time. Then he stopped me a couple weeks later while I was on a test run telling me I needed to get of the road or he was gonna do something about it. I told him to do something so he called the cops and when they got there they just laughed and complemented me on the wheeler. Hadn't had any trouble out of him since, and every time I pass his house I give it a little extra rack just to **** him off. End rant.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

How would you like these people as your neighbour?

EDMONTON — Rabbit droppings and urine contaminated the floors and dust, hair and droppings blocked heat vents in a south Edmonton home where more than 500 rabbits were seized earlier this month.

Animal protection peace officers seized the rabbits from the home on March 12, Edmonton Humane Society spokeswoman Shawna Randolph said. Charges under the Animal Protection Act are expected to be laid in about a month, she said.

The seizure was followed by a visit from environmental health officer Sandra Hamilton, who found the house unsuitable for habitation and ordered its two occupants — a roughly 40-year-old woman and her mother, according to neighbours — to vacate it within a week, until the home could be returned to a “safe and habitable condition.”

The furnace didn’t work and wires were visible through holes in the wall, some as large as 60 centimetres by 30 centimetres, that the rabbits had chewed.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have great neighbors .I own bout 8 acres and can only see 1 outta 4 . hes about 400 yards away . no probs yet . they all kinda keep to their self.of course i live out in the sticks too .


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> Instead of giving the dude a tongue lashing for calling because the garage was open and one machine missing, it may have been a good idea to thank him for his concern, but tell him it's not necessary. Sometimes it's good to have a Mrs. Cravitz on the street. Unfortunately, I think you peed him off. Now your in his sights and he's going to get you for every blade of grass that's leaning on the sidewalk. Good luck with that one.



At the beginning of the conversation I did thank him for his concern, and take into consideration that he was trying to look out for the 'best interest' of my home. Then he went off in this tandrant about "our neighborhood". We don't like this and we dont like that, frown upon this and that. I took all of this in, and listened to what this guy was saying. After he was done telling me how this "neighborhood" ran according to him, I kindly let him know how I felt. Yeah, I did give him a piece of my mind, but i assure you it was tactful, never raising my voice, and put it point blank, there was NO reason for him to be in my house FOR ANY REASON without me or wife being home. I didn't appreciate him taking the 'extra step' to ensure my inner house items were in tact.....to me, thats NONE of his business. The things that he wanted were of minimal of an issue, so why was he in my living room? If he were in the garage, that would have been a different story, but IN THE HOUSE???? I just can't, in any manner, justify that action. 
Just a little inof about this guy.......he rides up and down our street on his john deer riding mower 'policing' the street......Meaning, he will stop you if your going what he considers too fast down the street, will leave a note on your garage door telling to that your yard looks trashy, to get your trash can from the street if its not gone by that afternoon after the trash man picks it up, if your grass is too long....according to him, etc etc etc.....and i'm not the only one this has happened to. I'm telling you, I love this house out here, but I don;t need neighbors like this. He needs to mind his business and leave us the hell alone. 
We do not live in any sort of association type of association neighborhood, but it is pretty nice. No gated community or anything of the sort. To me, it just seems that he is so bored during the day, that he has nothing else do to besides what he's doing. I think he needs to get another hobby or even grow a garden or something to consume his time.


----------



## cmjbr750 (Mar 25, 2010)

i have good neighbors but only lived here for 2 months just bought house. but when i put my hmf on the brute there has been older gay looks at me when i ride it buy his house. but i am one of those gays that dont give a **** of what he thinks


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> At the beginning of the conversation I did thank him for his concern, and take into consideration that he was trying to look out for the 'best interest' of my home. Then he went off in this tandrant about "our neighborhood". We don't like this and we dont like that, frown upon this and that. I took all of this in, and listened to what this guy was saying. After he was done telling me how this "neighborhood" ran according to him, I kindly let him know how I felt. Yeah, I did give him a piece of my mind, but i assure you it was tactful, never raising my voice, and put it point blank, there was NO reason for him to be in my house FOR ANY REASON without me or wife being home. I didn't appreciate him taking the 'extra step' to ensure my inner house items were in tact.....to me, thats NONE of his business. The things that he wanted were of minimal of an issue, so why was he in my living room? If he were in the garage, that would have been a different story, but IN THE HOUSE???? I just can't, in any manner, justify that action.
> Just a little inof about this guy.......he rides up and down our street on his john deer riding mower 'policing' the street......Meaning, he will stop you if your going what he considers too fast down the street, will leave a note on your garage door telling to that your yard looks trashy, to get your trash can from the street if its not gone by that afternoon after the trash man picks it up, if your grass is too long....according to him, etc etc etc.....and i'm not the only one this has happened to. I'm telling you, I love this house out here, but I don;t need neighbors like this. He needs to mind his business and leave us the hell alone.
> We do not live in any sort of association type of association neighborhood, but it is pretty nice. No gated community or anything of the sort. To me, it just seems that he is so bored during the day, that he has nothing else do to besides what he's doing. I think he needs to get another hobby or even grow a garden or something to consume his time.


I guess I didn't read your thing properly. I had no idea you took the softer approach first and that he had the balls to go inside your house. Sounds like he IS more than a bit of a jerk and you DID the right thing.

My apologies for my comment. I will still say Good Luck with him.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so i had my property surveyed last fall when the neighbor was still home. when they guy put the first stake in the ground the neighbor ran over to MY property and moved all his crap, lawn motor engine,tools,and a bunch of other stuff and leaned it against his house. a month later he moved. the whole reason i had the line surveyed was to put a fence up since he likes to leave junk lying around his yard. so fast forward to 2 days ago i started putting the poles in the ground 18 inches from the line on MY side. as i was, some random guy pulls up and threatens me saying "it better be right!". turns out it was his brother, i told him it was done by a surveyer and if he or his brother dont like it (remember he SAW him put the steaks in) they can call the cops. he walked away calling me an aZZhole and hasnt been back since. the people acrossed the street are related to my neoghbor (that moved). she is his sister. today i was putting more poles in and she come to the edge of her propert and just stood there and watched me. i just fired up my pole digger and went at it. her and her mother in law stood there for a good 5 minutes before walking to there porch and watched the entire time.
when i finished for the night her and her husband walked past it REALLY slow looking and checking on my work (i guess) then walked to the neighbors to tell them about it.
they must think i MOVED the markers or something!? makes me angry that they think i shouldnt put a fence in MY yard! they must think he owns more than he thought. he once told me he owns 3 FT from his little chicken wire fence and over to my side. tunred out he KNEW right where the line was. his fence was RIGHT on the property line.

i kind of hope they call the cops or try and sue me! i been keeping track (records) of all the things they due so i can counter sue for harrasment!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

cmjbr750 said:


> but i am one of those gays that dont give a **** of what he thinks


 :greddy2::greddy2::greddy2::greddy2::greddy2::greddy2::greddy2::greddy2::greddy2:


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

This is why i live out in the middle of nowhere. Only deer and cows near my house. closest neighbor is half a mile and thats my uncle. Needless to say, we do a good bit of beer drinkin, burnouts and set random stuff on fire. LOL


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well im jealous about the burning random stuff. I can get away with everything but that.


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

You can do it!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I have the best neighbor in the world. The day he moved in he pulled up with a trailer with 3 mud bikes and 1 sport bike with a cooler of beer. He lets me use his shop (only 2 keys and I have one) that is stocked to the gills with Snap On tools.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

My neighborhood sucks! I live on the corner and all the neighbors that are next to me, in front, and caddy cornered from me are ok. The ones behind me are some crazy inbred hillbillies who bug the crap out of me all the time to use my phone or borrow laundry detergent.. Down the street from me are a couple crack heads that live with their grand parents. I have caught several of them breaking into houses around me and I constantly have to go to court because of it. I guess it gives me practice for when I become a cop lol. Luckily I actually grew up with them and went to school with them and they know I have an arsenal and im not afraid to use it so they tend to not bother me lol. Mainly just old nosy people here though...always rubber neckin every time they drive by. They used to give me crap about my drag 4wheelers and my TT 4wheelers but after i sold my drag hayabusa's and got back into 4wheelers, they welcome it (i guess fewer black marks and a lot slower lol). The crack heads call the cops on me every now and then for the 4wheelers just because they are mad that I caught them so many times. Luckily Im fairly good friends with all the sheriffs around here.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I couldn't tell ya if my neighbors liked me or not.....none of them speak english.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol ^^^^ dont you love that??!!!

That seems to be a very common thing around here!


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

You all make me thankful I live in the sticks, my closest neighbor is a half mile away and I store one of his commercial zero turn mowers in my shop to keep it clean and to maintain it and in turn he lets me use it for our yard (beats the heck out of my old 32" Craftsman). My other neighbor is the Mark Twain National Forest, lol man is there some killer trails through those woods! Everyone down our dirt road is super nice and doesn't mind me test riding random bikes past all the time, but as I said we live out in the sticks, always have and always will.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My lil neighborhood is good mostly, its a lil dead end dirt road, hot chick to the left, two to the right, also two older couples on the road...rarely see them. Got a houseful of crackheads across the street that are always up to no good though, I personally havnt had any probs outta them yet...ole boy seems to like me and I try everything possible to keep it that way so he doesnt rob me lol. He always lets me know of any activity that goes on near the house while I'm gone, he'd be a great neighbor if he didnt have "customers" coming and going from his house like its a toll boothe lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> My lil neighborhood is good mostly, its a lil dead end dirt road, hot chick to the left, two to the right, also two older couples on the road...rarely see them. Got a houseful of crackheads across the street that are always up to no good though, I personally havnt had any probs outta them yet...ole boy seems to like me and I try everything possible to keep it that way so he doesnt rob me lol. He always lets me know of any activity that goes on near the house while I'm gone, he'd be a great neighbor if he didnt have "customers" coming and going from his house like its a toll boothe lol.


 if you ever need to borrow my crackhead removal tool . just say so ..


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I live in the middle of no where but do have some people who live somewhat close and they say it used to be nice and quiet till I moved out here haha the rest are family who live close they don't mind


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I have lived in my neighborhood about 3 years now, and I have only spoken to 2 of my neighbors. One is the president of the neighborhood association, the other is my across the street neighbor. Mostly, it's just waving in passing. They keep to themselves and we do the same. Test runs down the road don't bother anyone. The neighborhood association guy did stop me one day just to look at the brute, but said nothing other than "that thing must have cost a fortune". I think I got it pretty good.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the best neighbors. They are very quiet and seldom want to borrow anything.....I live next to an old cemetary. I'm about 1 mile back in the woods, got the whole place to myself
artay:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay that's scary. You say you live next to a cemetary and your neighbours SELDOM borrow stuff.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Ever see the movie _Stepford Wifes_? I swear I must live in that neighborhood. I have 5 wifes on my street that mow their own yards. I'm talking 'bout push mowing, not on a rider!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Big D said:


> Okay that's scary. You say you live next to a cemetary and your neighbours SELDOM borrow stuff.


 
Sometimes I find stuff out of my garage laying on the cemetary....it could be my dogs packing it over there...but you never know


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

wooooooo oooooooo ooooooooo


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Halloween is REAL fun !


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh I wish I could be a fly on the wall then.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Our neighbors are either druggies or *****es, so no we dont get along. there may be like 4 families that arent that bad but the rest are. and our neighborhood is huge!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Okay that's scary. You say you live next to a cemetary and your neighbours SELDOM borrow stuff.


Yeah what to they borrow Coolwizard,a shovel for looking-up for old friends?:thinking:


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

we have a family that lives next to us and they are kinda trashy the daughter is in her 20's and is crazy she got busted for drugs, always pulls up in here escalade at odd hours playin ghetto music (pretty sure she is runnin drugs) she's always yellin at her dogs to get out of the f'in way ........needless to say when we know when they are havin a family disagreement.........and her brother lives right behind us he ok.......today he was workin on his mustang and blew a nitrous bottle and blew out all the windows in his garage lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well the druggies that I mentioned that live across the street from me gave me a REALLY good show today! Its the dad (49) and son (29), I was out in my barn and heard a bunch of yelling and poked my head to see them duking it out in their living room (the front door was open). Then the son came out in the yard and dad followed behind with an aluminum baseball bat...son runs around him back to the house and also gets a bat, next they are in the middle of the road beating the s**t out of each other, the bats get dropped after a few swings and back to fists... finally they each landed a good blow about the same time and son falls flat on his @** in the middle of the rock and dad comes flipping through the ditch into my yard. By this time I'm outta the barn... dad apologized to me and they both went back home and continued yelling but shut the door... kinda curious how it all turned out.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahhahaahha nothing like a good crackhead fight


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah what to they borrow Coolwizard,a shovel for looking-up for old friends?:thinking:


I've found wrenches, rags and empty beer cans....if I find one of my shovels, it will scare me


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Well the druggies that I mentioned that live across the street from me gave me a REALLY good show today!


Sounds like an entertainment value for free.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Well the druggies that I mentioned that live across the street from me gave me a REALLY good show today! Its the dad (49) and son (29), I was out in my barn and heard a bunch of yelling and poked my head to see them duking it out in their living room (the front door was open). Then the son came out in the yard and dad followed behind with an aluminum baseball bat...son runs around him back to the house and also gets a bat, next they are in the middle of the road beating the s**t out of each other, the bats get dropped after a few swings and back to fists... finally they each landed a good blow about the same time and son falls flat on his @** in the middle of the rock and dad comes flipping through the ditch into my yard. By this time I'm outta the barn... dad apologized to me and they both went back home and continued yelling but shut the door... kinda curious how it all turned out.


Any updates? If they did all that outside, you can only imagine what happened behind closed doors.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!its masher he drives me insane! he lies to me/his dog humps me:34:lots more:34:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Bwaaahaa must be rough livin next to Masher.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

speaking of masher i never see him on here anymore


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

he awas @ work! its a brake from him!!:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well UPDATE: the druggies were EVICTED :goodnews: No neighbors across the street, at least for now and the gf's younger sis and her bf just moved into the first house on my road so now our family has half of the neighborhood lol. We live in 4 of the 8 places out here


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Gee I love my family, but I'm not sure if I could live on the same street as them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well its not really the whole family... my lil brother and I both live out here and then my gf and her sis, and their mom lives down at the end of the road. I work shift work, been on nights so sleeping during the day.... didnt really have to see them all that much lol. My schedule got changed today though...now i'm workin 2:30pm-11pm mon-fri....still wont see much of them so its not bad really. And with granny bein right down the street it makes it easy to get a babysitter for my 3 old... she rides her lil brute force down there with her backpack full of clothes for the weekend lol, its a sight (mind you granny's house is only a few hundred yards away, we can yell at each other from our porches)


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine r pretty cool the guy behind me is cool we drink beer together and been to his lake house. I take his son fishing and give them fish so they dont say anything about having the boat in my yard and in the winter the enclosed trailer with all my ice fishing stuff. The guy across from me has a couple outlanders and has a sweet 650hp duramax. There r about 4 smokin hot MILFS on my street Its pretty nice in the summer when there out doing yard work.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Well its not really the whole family... my lil brother and I both live out here and then my gf and her sis, and their mom lives down at the end of the road. I work shift work, been on nights so sleeping during the day.... didnt really have to see them all that much lol. My schedule got changed today though...now i'm workin 2:30pm-11pm mon-fri....still wont see much of them so its not bad really. And with granny bein right down the street it makes it easy to get a babysitter for my 3 old... she rides her lil brute force down there with her backpack full of clothes for the weekend lol, its a sight (mind you granny's house is only a few hundred yards away, we can yell at each other from our porches)


Granny rides a Brute?....coool....oh wait, you meant the 3-year-old.....even cooler


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

this is what my family lived down the R.Doke:oke:if u want to know were i live i live down neal R.D in loranger


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I prefer *" round up balloons."* live in suburbia with the HOA. from hell. they fine you if your lawn looks bad. most neighbors are cool but there is always one bad apple. Fences make good neighbors!


----------

